# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Condition de date sur un champ Rsum sous CrystalReport V10

## ERIC_O

Bonjour,

J'ai cre un tat qui devrait me permettre de lister tous les mouvements d'une matire pendant une certaine priode (AUJOURD'HUI - 6 MOIS).
Afin de raliser mon champ de rsum de l'ensemble des mouvements, j'ai du cre un champ de formule "blanc" afin de mettre une condition qui supprime toutes les lignes de mouvements infrieures  6 mois : 


```
{AFLUX1.DateCreatomodifo}<= DateAdd("m", -6,Currentdate)
```

Par contre, je bloque sur le rsum (@blanc) car l'ensemble des mouvements est calcul.
Comment puis-je mettre une condition dans ce champs rsum qui permettrait de ne calculer que les lignes correspondant  la priode dsire ? 

Merci par avance pour votre aide.
Eric

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

il te faut passer par un total cumul.. en haut, tu met le choix d'aggrgat, et dans evaluer, tu mets ta formule de choix

----------


## ERIC_O

Bonjour Luc,

Merci pour ton retour.

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as conseill et me retrouve avec une erreur dans la formule que j'insre dans l'valuation => caractre manquant ")" :



```
DistinctCount({@Consomm},{AFLUX1.QteMouvementee}, "{AFLUX1.DateCreatomodifo}>= DateAdd("m",-6,currentdate)")
```

Il me semble pourtant que l'ensemble des parenthses  sont bien ouvertes et fermes...

Eric

----------


## luc_chivas

Pourquoi y a t'il ces guillemets dans la formule ?

----------


## ERIC_O

L'origine des guillemets est que j'ai trouv une formule qui me semblait tre cohrente avec mon besoin via ce forum qui laissait apparatre ces guillemets.

Nanmoins, j'ai essay sans et cela me notifie une erreur 


> Une condition de groupe est interdite ici.




```
DistinctCount({@Consomm},{AFLUX1.QteMouvementee},{AFLUX1.DateCreatomodifo}>= DateAdd("m",-6,currentdate))
```

----------


## luc_chivas

Pourquoi tu ne reprends pas la formule initiale



```
{AFLUX1.DateCreatomodifo}<= DateAdd("m", -6,Currentdate)
```

----------


## ERIC_O

La formule mise en place :


```
DistinctCount ({@Consomm},{AFLUX1.QteMouvementee},{AFLUX1.DateCreatomodifo}<= DateAdd("m", -6,Currentdate))
```

{@Consomm} = Total des lignes de matires consommes sur une priode antre aujourd'hui et - 6mois. Cette condition a t inscrite dans le champs {AFLUX1.QteMouvementee} Supprimer si {AFLUX1.DateCreatomodifo}<= DateAdd("m", -6,Currentdate).

{AFLUX1.QteMouvementee} = Ligne que je veux exploiter (consommation matire)

{AFLUX1.DateCreatomodifo}<= DateAdd("m", -6,Currentdate) = la condition que je veux associer. Je souhaite avoir un total des lignes de consomms sur la priode AUJOURD'HUI et - 6 mois.

En l'tat, ma formule est fausse car "une condition de groupe est interdite ici."


```
DistinctCount ({@Consomm},{AFLUX1.QteMouvementee},{AFLUX1.DateCreatomodifo}<= DateAdd("m", -6,Currentdate))
```

J'ai beau tourn dans tous les sens, j'arrive  avoir un total cumul mais qui reprend l'ensemble des lignes de consomms sans prise en compte de ma condition de bornage de date... Ce qui ne correspond pas  mon besoin.

----------

